# Harman Absolute 63 review...



## Maladjusted (Mar 2, 2017)

I spent the last two weeks up in NH at my father's house (he has a Harman XXV) and a friends condo (he has a Quadra-Fire Castile.

I've had a Hearthstone Heritage SoapStone wood stove for the past 7 years that we use to heat the downstairs of our 3400 sq foot house.  (1700 sq ft down).   After spending two weeks heating with pellet stoves.. I was sold.

I spent 3 days reviewing, researching all brands of pellet stoves and finally settled on the Harman Absolute 63.  I found a dealer in MD (Mace Energy) that had the Absolute 63 in stock in both Majolica Brown enamel and Matte Black.

I was originally planning on the Matte Black as it was $700 cheaper... but after seeing the Majolica brown... I couldn't go back to the Matte Black.  The finish is absolutely beautiful.  We have this stove in our kitchen (well.. breakfast nook) and it is a centerpiece.

They loaded up the stove up in my truck along with the required vent pipe and threw in 20 bags of pellets.  

I used some yankee ingenuity to get the very heavy Hearthstone wood stove out and the new Harman stove in place.  Took me about 4 hours from unloading the Harman off my truck to fire up.

The stove looks great in my kitchen.  So far the functionality is top notch.  It is very quiet... far more quiet than the blower on the back of the Hearthstone.  I have burned about 2 bags of pellets.  The touch screen OS is very user friendly and well designed.  I like the ability to see how much fuel I have burned in the past 24 hrs.  The maintenance monitors will be very helpful as well.   

I purchased the remote room sensor and it was easy to install and the stove keeps the downstairs at the set temp.

The scheduler is excellent.. anyone that has a programmable thermostat for a heating system will know how to get it set up.   It has been so nice to come downstairs at 6 am and it is 73 degrees... vs 60 degrees and I'd have to fire up the wood stove (the heat pump was being used as aux heat when the wood stove would go out) and wait an hour before the temp would come up.

I know I could have bought a less expensive stove... but I typically go with quality brands and again... I wanted it to look right in the house.

My wife is very happy with it as well... I travel for work and play (I ride snowmobiles and frequently peel off from the fam for 10 day trips in the winter) and, although she never complained about the wood stove, she did admit she used the heat pumps more often when I was away.

So far I am very happy with the purchase.  If you have any specific questions, please don't hesitate to ask.

Keith


----------



## jmb78blue (Mar 2, 2017)

GREAT JOB, VERY NICE INSTALL!


----------



## alternativeheat (Mar 2, 2017)

Beautiful ! And I think you might be the first to report in on that particular model. Glad it's working well for you.


----------



## P51mustang (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome install!  I'm curious about this model Harman.  Is it a replacement for the XXV?  They appear, at least from your photo, very similar.  You picked a beauty as I looked very closely at the XXV before ultimately purchasing the P61A.  

Also, what became of your Hearthstone wood stove?  If you weren't so far away from me, i might offer to buy it from you as I've been contemplating installing a wood stove in my three season sun porch.


----------



## Maladjusted (Mar 2, 2017)

P51mustang said:


> Awesome install!  I'm curious about this model Harman.  Is it a replacement for the XXV?  They appear, at least from your photo, very similar.  You picked a beauty as I looked very closely at the XXV before ultimately purchasing the P61A.
> 
> Also, what became of your Hearthstone wood stove?  If you weren't so far away from me, i might offer to buy it from you as I've been contemplating installing a wood stove in my three season sun porch.




Thanks!  The XXV is still available... it is now the XXV-TC (I assume TC is touch control).  I wanted something that put out more BTUs than the XXV.  The Absolute 63 is quite a bit larger than the XXV.

I still have the Hearthstone Wood stove... I'd let it go cheap.







Mal


----------



## jmb78blue (Mar 2, 2017)

what are you asking for that hearthstone WS? I am going to Richmond Monday for a meeting.


----------



## Maladjusted (Mar 3, 2017)

I have no idea what used wood stoves typically sell for.  Make me an offer.  I have all the vent pipe to get to the ceiling too.


----------



## P51mustang (Mar 4, 2017)

Maladjusted said:


> Thanks!  The XXV is still available... it is now the XXV-TC (I assume TC is touch control).  I wanted something that put out more BTUs than the XXV.  The Absolute 63 is quite a bit larger than the XXV.
> 
> I still have the Hearthstone Wood stove... I'd let it go cheap.
> 
> ...



Interesting....Didn't realize Harman had these new models in its line-up.  Your wood stove is beautiful and looks to be in great shape.  Something about the soapstone just grabs me and it's of course very efficient at holding heat.  If I was ever to build a new house, I would install a soapstone masonry heater as I just love everything about soapstone.

As I said, if you were closer to me I'd make you an offer for that beauty.....


----------



## bags (Mar 4, 2017)

As mentioned I am also happy to see a new 63 user here. Keep us updated and post here so others can get some feed back and what not. I have a feeling that all pellet stoves will soon go to the touch screen controls. One issue Harmans have or over time that is a common complaint is the control boards and the weak delicate and sometimes malfunctioning pot switches. The touch controls may very well eliminate them. Wonder how much the new controller interface might cost to replace on down the road if it ever goes south?


----------



## Maladjusted (Mar 4, 2017)

Out of curiosity... I searched online and found the control board for the Absolute 63 (part #*1-10-05372) *is $299.  Hopefully this stove runs as sell as my father's XXV as it is 5 yrs old and hasn't had one issue.


----------



## bogieb (Mar 4, 2017)

My last house had a Hearthstone Soapstone like yours except the regular cast black for the iron. I picked that stove out and loved it - one of the things I miss from moving out. But, the pellets are so much more handy, easier to store (in my current abode) and a lot less mess, no bugs or mice, and I can load up the hoppers and run for a couple of days before refilling if I need to. So yeah, can understand why you and your wife would be happy for the change.

And that is one beautiful stove. A true centerpiece for your home. Congrats!


----------



## bags (Mar 5, 2017)

Maladjusted said:


> Out of curiosity... I searched online and found the control board for the Absolute 63 (part #*1-10-05372) *is $299.  Hopefully this stove runs as sell as my father's XXV as it is 5 yrs old and hasn't had one issue.



That is not a ridiculously bad price for what it is. Regular old control boards cost bit anyway. Good to know that it is only $299. I thought it would be more. Most Harmans run for a long while before they need any replacement parts.

I can definitely see an advantage of having the touch screen control. One would be the programing to set temps at certain times etc; I will be sticking with my P68 for now just because I bought it new a few years ago and it does a fine job. 

If I was building a new place or happened to move I'd definitely look into others as well but I have no plans for that for some time. Kepp us posted on that new 63 and enjoy it. Nice looking setup.


----------

